# Ammonia Zero



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

My ammonia has dropped to none over the past two weeks and luckily my tetras have survived.
Is the cycle over?
Can i add more fish now?

Thanks in advance, adam.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

You will probably see a nitrIte spike now. Once your nitrIte spikes and goes back down, your cycle is over as far as I know.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

and dont throw a bunch of fish in there at once, or ammonia and nitrite will spike again, the bacteria might not be able to keep up with more poopers, add slowly, couple of fish a week maybe.


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Yeah thanks, i was going to add like 2-3 every week.


----------

